# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  [MF] Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D Season 01 - 2013 (Update vào Thứ 5 hàng tuần)

## 513minh89

*Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D S01 (2013) 
720p HDTV X264 DIMENSION*
*Đặc Nhiệm Siêu Anh Hùng*
*(Update Thứ 5 Hằng Tuần)

*
​*

Giới thiệu:

Sau thành công to lớn của The Avengers (và giờ là Iron Man 3), Disney cùng Marvel Studios đã triển khai các dự án lớn nhỏ khác liên quan đến loạt phim siêu anh hùng của họ. Mới đây, loạt phim truyền hình về S.H.I.E.L.D, cơ quan chính phủ chuyên phụ trách các vấn đề siêu năng lực, đã chính thức được tung teaser và sẽ lên sóng trong năm 2013, với tên chính thức là Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.

Fan của comics và điện ảnh có lẽ đã không còn xa lạ gì với tổ chức S.H.I.E.L.D. và các nhân vật của Marvel. Series Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. cũng sẽ đặt chung bối cảnh với các phim điện ảnh của Marvel, được gọi là Marvel Cinematic Universe (MCU). Nghĩa là có lúc series sẽ mở rộng và giải thích thêm về một số tình tiết và nhân vật trong phim điện ảnh, có khi sẽ có Cap, Bruce Banner, hay Black Widow gì đó xuất hiện, hoặc cũng có thể để dọn đường cho sự xuất hiện của các nhân vật khác trong Marvel không đủ "độ hot" để làm phim điện ảnh.

Người đứng sau dự án này chính là Joss Whedon, đạo diễn của The Avengers. Whedon cũng rất có kinh nghiêm với phim truyền hình và đã từng rất thành công với Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Trong dàn cast của phim sẽ có sự trở lại đáng chú ý của Clark Gregg trong vai Phil Coulson (bị Loki giết trong Avengers).

Info:

*


```
Marvels.Agents.of.S.H.I.E.L.D.S01E01.720p.HDTV.X26  4-DIMENSION

Length..............: 44mn 28s
Video...............: H264 @ 3066Kbps (1280x720)
FPS.................: 23.976 FPS
Audio...............: AC3
```

*
**Screenshots:*

  

  

  

  

  

 
*
Trailer:
*






​

----------


## duongland88

*Trả lời: [MF] Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D Season 01 - 2013 (Update vào Thứ 5 hàng tuần)*

*Link download MF:

Note: Sub việt có sẵn trong file.
Pass unrar: trexanhvn.net
*
*Ep*
Link Forum

*Ep 01:*
[MEMDOWN]downloads.php?do=file&id=92[/MEMDOWN]

*Ep 02:*
[MEMDOWN]downloads.php?do=file&id=93[/MEMDOWN]

*Ep 03:*
[MEMDOWN]downloads.php?do=file&id=94[/MEMDOWN]

*Ep 04:*
[MEMDOWN]downloads.php?do=file&id=95[/MEMDOWN]

*Ep 05:*
[MEMDOWN]tai-ve.php?do=download&downloadid=94[/MEMDOWN]




​Updating....

----------


## hungvietuc1

*Trả lời: [MF] Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D Season 01 - 2013 (Update vào Thứ 5 hàng tuần)*

Cập nhật tập 4. Vietsub các bạn có thể vào trang web www.************** để download.

----------

